# Bobby's By the Sea Condos



## Pauly01 (Jul 13, 2014)

I read online that this location is pretty far from downtown 15 minutes away. It has condo and also restaurant etc.

Does anyone know if theres any supermarkets near by? Or would one have to cab downtown no matter what?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Pauly01 said:


> I read online that this location is pretty far from downtown 15 minutes away. It has condo and also restaurant etc.
> 
> Does anyone know if theres any supermarkets near by? Or would one have to cab downtown no matter what?


In what country and in what city is this place? You might want to check to see if the place has a website which will answer your questions, or, failing that, a telephone number you could call to ask your questions.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Baja Condo Rentals
is in Puerto Nuevo not in Rosarito.......KM43


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Pauly .... you like to gamble. Just get there and figure it out


----------

